# Pay raise



## Anonimous (Apr 18, 2021)

How often do we get pay raise at a DC?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Apr 19, 2021)

Every 6 months until you cap out, once a year they usually raise the pay scale so there’s that also but it’s not guaranteed.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Apr 19, 2021)

InboundDCguy said:


> Every 6 months until you cap out, once a year they usually raise the pay scale so there’s that also but it’s not guaranteed.


They changed that. They _say_ they look at the max pay rate monthly to “ensure they can attract top talent”. They only did this so they aren’t obligated to tell you every year if you get a rate increase or not since they no longer give out the bonus if they don’t increase it.


----------

